# How to hide in dug fields?



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok last weekend we hunted a dug corn field. The area was a good area for geese with 2 huge roosts about a mile away. The night before we scouted and found the field loaded with birds and they kept coming from the roost to the field. Long story short we shot 4 huge geese but the shots were tough. Lots of geese flaring off and lots of long shots. I know geese are getting smarter as the season goes on but I felt it was our blinds. I am usually really comfortable with hiding our blinds but not this time. Like the topic says the field was a dug corn field. What we ended up doing was pushing dirt as high was we could around our blinds to kind of hide them as best as we could. This got about half way up our finisher's. We then had to spend nearly an hour walking through this field getting what little stubble there was to fill in the rest. Needless to say the blinds looked ok but I felt they looked out of place since the rest of the field was black with some corn stalks and some stuff like that and then there are 2 blinds side by side that look like a pile of stalks. What is the best method for hiding in dug fields? We were thinking of trying to mud the blinds but that sounded like a major mess. Any tips or pics would be greatly appreciated hoping to find out before the weekend because scouting my same area and suspect the birds will be using the same field because as we were leaving the field since it was after the legal hunting time on sunday birds were piling into the field.


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

Mud them & paint them black...pain in the ...but it works...this is why I like to have a spare blind.I'm also looking in to getting a third spare to have for bean stubble/Hay. I think the majority of Hunters are experiencing this...this time of year(pretty much everything is worked unless your lucky enough to have a no till field)...take the time to do it right...or expect to get picked off everytime. Also decoy placement is huge as well, use the sun & shadows when ever possible. As you stated..they are smarter this time of year. Good Luck!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

dig down instead of pile up. Get half the blind down in a hole, then there won't be so much to worry about. Mud the top, and use a small amount of stubble to break up outline. Have to make it look like the field


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Just another reason to have field khaki blinds. Just paint them dark.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. Well I guess it will be mudding the night before or the day off if I can. Nice thing is our trailer has enough room to leave our blinds setup so after scouting we would have time to mud the blinds up.

I see some say painting their blinds are you saying by painting with mud or physically painting the blind with like a flat brown or flat black? Also does that work ok for hunting wheat stuble and stuff in the early season if they are painted brown or black?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

instead of mudding my new blinds, I mist them with some camo brown and black. Very lightly to hide the shine of the new fabric. I have a SUB blind that I didn't realize what color I was buying, it was yellow(prairie). I used alot of Brown and Black, and a little tan to hide that. THen I use Killer Weed, whatever color needed to match, then field stubble.

If mudding, it's best to use mud from the field. Different fields have different dirt. Plus keep in mind, if the field is wet, the blind needs to be wet or it will stick out. I still say, if ok with owner, dig down as far as possible. The less sticking out the less you have to worry about. If you get deep enough, throw a little loose dirt on the foot area.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

We have dug down in the past with permission but late in the season it gets to be a pain. The ground gets hard and right now it is wet so your digging mud. Also we have tore some blinds piling dirt around the sides because there gets to be a lot of weight with the dirt and you cant keep it from pressing against the sides of the blinds.

I guess mudding it is haha. Can't see any way aroudn it. Just thought I would ask.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Just gonna second what everyone said but you gotta do all 3 if you really want to do it right. 
1- if at all possible keep the sun at your back
2- you gotta dig your blind down to a certain extent(if that's not something you want to do buy a more low pro blind)
One thing about digging is if you are digging on dry dirt and a half a foot underneath is wet darker dirt. IMO you might as well just stop at that point because you will have a dark ring around your blind when you are finished. Unless you load up all the dirt and haul it out for the time being
3- mud them. Like you said you looked like stubble patches..I've had the same problem. Mud your blinds the morning of with Fresh mud. It will dry quickly but will look a lot darker like the field. Like Kelly said if the field is wet then you also need to be wet.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Heres a great thread about it. sorry it's not on nodak, its on the roostbusting NR site MWF :rollin: oke:

http://www.forum.minnesotawaterfowler.c ... highlight=


----------

